# [maj udev] eth0 renommé en enp0s11 [résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

Ca fait un petit moment que je suis pas venu par ici mais je coince passablement, j'ai forcément du zapper un truc.

Voila sur une gentoo toute neuve (serveur de mon bureau) les periphs réseaux ont été renommés par ex :

eth0 -> enp0s11 (maj udev surement).

Alors j'ai créer un net.enp0s11, refait ma config bridge avec enp0s11, br0 demarre bien mais le pb est que mes services (sshd, postfix etc ..) veulent un eth0 pour démarrer, alors comment dois je procéder proprement ?

En vous remerciant,

Thomas.Last edited by Ascodas on Tue Jul 23, 2013 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu as probablement zappé le message de emerge, en jaune, te disant de lire la news UDEV  :Wink: 

Si tu veux tout comme imposé par un développeur de Red Hat, tu devras renommer tout ce qui a trait à eth dans les configurations, et créer un service net.trucmachinimbuvable.com dans /etc/init.d

Ou alors créer un fichier vide (ou -- oh, abherration du même zigoto -- faire un lien symbolique de de /dev/null vers) /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

----------

## Ascodas

Merci, je comprends que ça ne fait pas l'unanimité et a juste titre.

Quelle solution (parmi tes propositions) plébiscites tu ? (en prévision d'une éventuelle re-reforme des règles de nommage), le lien symbolique me parait sympathique ...

Merci !

----------

## Ascodas

ok c'est fait ca rule.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je préfère garder eth0 et wlan0, donc je crée un fichier vide.

----------

## guilc

Et comme j'aime mettre ceinture et bretelles, j'ajoute "net.ifnames=0" à ma ligne de boot dans le grub.cfg  :Wink: 

----------

## Ascodas

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et comme j'aime mettre ceinture et bretelles, j'ajoute "net.ifnames=0" à ma ligne de boot dans le grub.cfg 

 

Done !

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je viens d'épingler ce sujet d'utilité publique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

SI vous utilisez uniquement dhcp, une solution est de ne pas passer par net.*, mais de démarrer le service dhcpcd.

Il se combine encore assez bien avec wpa_supplicant.

TIP: Complete network stack without net.* scripts de VinzC (qui passe parfois ici, coucou  :Wink: )

Je viens de le faire, c'est magique, je ne sais même pas le nom de l'interface réseau utilisée  :Wink: 

Par contre, je dois encore régler un souci de hotplug de clef wifi USB avec wpa_supplicant (en cours)

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà, j'arrive à faire cohabiter wpa_supplicant et dhcpcd sans autre outil ni aucun net.* qui tourne  :Smile: 

La seule chose à faire actuellement etst de modifier le fichier /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/10-wpa_supplicant pour pointer vers le fichier de configuration de wpa_supplicant (remplacer /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf par /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf)

Et si vous avez des scripts à exécuter quand le réseau est up/down, il suffit de créer un "hook" dans le répertoire /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/

par exemple : 

```

case "$reason" in

    BOUND)

        if [ "$ifwireless" = "1" ]

        then   

            SSID=`iwconfig $interface | grep ESSID | sed -e 's/"//g' -e 's/.*ESSID.//' -e 's/ //g'`

        fi

        if [ "$SSID" = "MonHotspot" ]

        then

            syslog info --- Hotspot

            # trucs à faire pour le hotspot : envoi du formulaire de login, ...

        fi

        ;;

    NOCARRIER)

        # trucs à faire en cas de coupure du réseau

        ;;

    STOP)

        # trucs à faire lors de la fin du service

        ;;

esac
```

----------

## Dominique_71

Il manquerait plus que l'inénarrable de Red-Hat nous renomme les périph sons.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ou alors créer un fichier vide (ou -- oh, abherration du même zigoto -- faire un lien symbolique de de /dev/null vers) /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et comme j'aime mettre ceinture et bretelles, j'ajoute "net.ifnames=0" à ma ligne de boot dans le grub.cfg 

 

Je suis passé en 3.12.x-ck-sources et j'ai upgradé udev et dracut également... Et pan, encore un coup l'interface réseau qui part en sucette. L'astuce du lien ou du fichier vide semble ne plus suffire/fonctionner, j'ai du remettre l'option quenelle pour ma machine desktop.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ou alors créer un fichier vide (ou -- oh, abherration du même zigoto -- faire un lien symbolique de de /dev/null vers) /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules

 

Dernière péripétie en date : depuis udev-210, le fichier bidon /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules ne fonctionne plus.

A la place, il faut maintenant créer le fichier bidon  /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link

Ou alors, utiliser les bretelles de guilc : "net.ifnames=0" qui fonctionnent toujours

Pour plus de détails, lire la news à la fin de l'emerge de udev-210

 *Dominique_71 wrote:*   

> Il manquerait plus que l'inénarrable de Red-Hat nous renomme les périph sons.  

 

Ouais, sais pas s'il t'a lu mais avec udev-210 et le nouveau schéma de nommage réseau, j'ai des crachotements dans mes enceintes, chose que je n'ai pas avec l'ancien schéma !   :Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai craqué, je suis passé à eudev, mais c'est un pis-aller.

----------

## ghoti

Mmh, en effet, quand j'aurai un moment, va falloir que je creuse ça !

En attendant, je crois bien que je vais downgrader vers udev-208 et masquer les versions supérieures   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

en tous cas, ce changement de configuration a tout l'air de vouloir pousser à utiliser la nouvelle nomenclature à la systemd...

----------

